# VIDAS 1st BIRTHDAY!



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy birthday babygirl!!!


http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._455949554064_517809064_5290182_2001723_n.jpg


They grow up soo fast


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

:birthday:*******Happy 1st Birthday Vida*******


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww she is beautiful! Happy 1st Birthday Vida


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Vida! :birthday: 

Michaela & Nikki


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Vida!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Vida!!:birthday:

Here's a little birthday dance for you:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::groovy::groovy::dancingtree:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday!!!! :birthday:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ooops, clicked on the wrong link


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Vida. Here's wishing for more and many happy ones for you.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

:happybirthday: she has turned in to a beauty. You need to post more pics. Its been a while  I miss the pics of Vida.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

thank you!! all of you, from Vida =D.

I will post new pictures soon when I get time! She's so cute!


----------

